# Where to find RO filter housing?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I left my RO system outside during renos and the freezing temps cracked the two filter housings (still had water In it ...). Where is the cheapest ace to get two replacement ones? Local store wanted $40 each which seems pretty pricey


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Did you try eco-water? (enterprise)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nope. But I will now! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If they do not have the housings, here is one off the net. Many out there including ebay.

https://filterdirect.com/product_in...d=153&osCsid=4db4e19b7e26ea33ef0b8aa98f874e86


----------

